# would this be crystalized silver chloride?



## piccolim (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been trying to correct what I believe is my misinterpretation of both IShor directions for their product (written and online).  I think I have too much muriatic and subzero solution, which is a very dark green almost looks like coke in different containers. I initially thought if I diluted it enough that I could get to the yellow/gold colour its supposed to be and neutralize the acid with the urea that was supplied with the kit at the same time. To no avail. I came across one of Harold's posts that he stated never using urea only boiling down or evaporating. So I've been doing that and coming down to the final 6-8 cups of this mess, I now have crystals that have formed on the bottom of the coffee pot, as a layer on the bottom, these beautiful looking crystals as well as a skim layer on top of the solution. These crystals form in a warm solution, as I left it on low heat over night. This is all from a batch of 260g of plated pins.

Could these crystals be silver chloride? And if so should I try to dissolve them in a solution with warm water and try to participate with solid copper as seen in one of Steve's recordings?

I am obviously going to stay away from "that" company's product and continue reading these posts and learning here. I'm just trying to save this mess, that's all.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2011)

Add you some HCL to the mix and see if your crystals will redissolve in your solution. put it back on the heat and see if you get anymore brown fumes from your solution. It's possible but unlikely you have silver chloride if you do it will turn grey in the sun.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 8, 2011)

Chances are that your crystals are mainly copper II chloride (CuCl2) being pushed out and crystallized by the evaporation and cooling.
it will dissolve back with warm water.



piccolim said:


> I am obviously going to stay away from "that" company's product and continue reading these posts and learning here.



That's a good start.


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't like to hazard a guess as to what you've taken a picture of, those pictures are incredibly blurry.


----------

